# WIP: Fortress of Redemption



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey guys.

Had this nice bit of kit for a year now, and I'm finally getting round to painting it! I have never painted terrain before, and I am finding it a lot different from painting space marines; hopefully you guys will like 

Here is a shot of what I have so far, including the entire piece...









And a close up of the entire thing with the painted section...









Here is the wall that I have almost finished painting; mostly got the white to do, some touch ups and the banner looking bits below the skull and over the statues sword...

























Anyway, let me know what you guys think; this will be getting updated regularly until it is finished! :victory:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good so far Ultra! That is an incredibly massive piece of kit, much larger than I would like to tackle. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Definately looking good man!  It's an awesome looking bit of kit that, looking forward to seeing it finished


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Looking good so far, sir. But please get a wash onto the skulls for a bit of shade - at the minute they look very flat compared to the rest of the work on the panel. Looking forward to seeing the progress on this one...


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Cheers guys 

As to the skulls, they are only basecoated at the moment, so don't worry a wash will go on; not sure which one to use though...?


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

I usually use Sepia, seems to be about the right shade like... Don't quote me on that, I use it on small skulls usually and haven't tried it on anything massive yet.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Grins1878 said:


> I usually use Sepia, seems to be about the right shade like... Don't quote me on that, I use it on small skulls usually and haven't tried it on anything massive yet.


I'll probably be finishing that section tonight, I'll give Sepia a go, cheers  Expect photo's soon!


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

You can use many washes (and layers of washes) to give it a nice gradient.

Perhaps try something like:
1. Gryphonne Sepia wash (thinned down) let it dry
2. Gryphonne Sepia wash tidier along the edges and surfaces you want marked, let it dry
3. Ogryn Flesh wash as above, let it dry
4. Devlan Mud only in the places you want to be dark
5. Highlights

I find that method usually makes things like skulls (or other white/bone coloured things) pop nicely.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

xenobiotic said:


> You can use many washes (and layers of washes) to give it a nice gradient.
> 
> Perhaps try something like:
> 1. Gryphonne Sepia wash (thinned down) let it dry
> ...


Cheers mate, I'll give something like that a go...

What I'm doing right now is...

1. Basecoat Dheneb stone
2. Sepia wash
3. Light drybrush mix of dheneb stone and skull white
4. maybe add more skull white to mix and another drybrush
5. sepia wash along edges 
6. ogryn flesh along edges
7. Devlan mud in recesses


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Great work man, thanks for posting the link! i have to ask are you priming them one panel at a time aswell? it might have been easier just to spray the whole thing black first :laugh:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

The whole thing was sprayed with a dark grey. I couldn't be bothered and didn't have any money for black spray, and I was thinking about it...when I look at buildings I never see pure black, but a more grey colour, so I went for it 

Put I will be painting each panel individually, yes  First panel nearly finished, waiting for washes to dry on first panel so I can add some final highlights, so while I'm waiting for it to dry I've started drybrushing the second panel.

Oh, and this will be for my Iron Snakes; I filed all the DA specific emblems off and I will be painting the Iron Snake logos over them, as well as intermingling some snakes entwinied around certain bits


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Yay, I'mhappy with myself now; found out how to drybrush the walls to get the look I want :biggrin:

1. watered down drybrush of chaos black and adeptus battlegrey mix.
2. watered down drybrush of adeptus battlegrey.
3. watered down drybrush of codex grey
4. watered down drybrush of fortress grey.

Then to things like ridges and panel lines, I will drybrush a mix of chaos black and codex grey.

I will then stipple various shades of brown at the bottom for weathering.

I have a plan!

P.S: Girlfriend took her camera home, so will take photos later if I can get it back


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

Sweet job, but pictures would be nice.
I would never be able to sit down that long on that kind of painting project, too big and to many crannies! :laugh:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

It'll be my first major paint job, as well as my first piece of terrain. I've had it for over a year now, got it as a present last xmas, and I'm tired of it collecting dust :laugh:

Today I got the second wall almost finished, and the first wall finished off.

Pictures will be up tonight around 9/10


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey guys, here's an update; I managed to finish the first panel today and I also finished the second! I'm feeling pretty good with myself to be honest 

A shot of the completed panels...









Close up of the now-finished panel from yesterday...

























The skull looks better in person; I promise :laugh:

And a shot of the newly finished second panel!


















That's all for today guys, hope you like, C&C welcome


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

What colour did you do the skull? Is that sepia? Looks good, give it some bleached blone drybrushing love and a little skill white drybrushing and it should look superb.

The thing as a whole looks ace though  Keep it up man


----------



## Eliphas The Inheritor (Dec 29, 2010)

it's really cool i can't wait to see it finnished


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Grins1878 said:


> What colour did you do the skull? Is that sepia? Looks good, give it some bleached blone drybrushing love and a little skill white drybrushing and it should look superb.
> 
> The thing as a whole looks ace though  Keep it up man


Thanks mate; it's such a huge project, I'll probably need all the motivation from you guys i can get!

As for the skull, IIRC I did a watered down dheneb stone basecoat, then a dheneb stone/skull white mix drybrush. Then washed it with sepia, and devlan mud in the eye sockets. I will give it a very light drybrush of skull white/dheneb stone at about 80/20 tomorrow  



Eliphas The Inheritor said:


> it's really cool i can't wait to see it finnished


Thanks man, and welcome to heresy 

Wonder if I can get a heresy medal out of this :laugh:


----------



## Battousai1184 (Jul 24, 2010)

Dude...nice job on the paint job so far. That is a big job, but its gonna look amazing when you are done. Keep us posted and keep the pics coming. +Rep for job well done.

Edit: Looks like I gotta spread the love a bit before I can give you more rep. Don't worry though...it's coming.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Yay for rep 

I was going to paint tomorrow, but the reason I'm up at 4am is I've just been sick...so I don't know if there will be an update tomorrow unfortunately


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good so far, keep updating your WIP so we can see this coming along.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey, nice job Ultra. Looking forward to more .


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys.

I've been really sick all day so sorry for no updates, hopefully do some more tomorrow...maybe just touching up bits were the paint has gone were is shouldn't be. Might get all the wall drybrushing done, that doesn't take to long...

Anyway, update tomorrow hopefully!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hope your feeling better now where are the updated pics of this thing!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> Hope your feeling better now where are the updated pics of this thing!


I did some minor painting yesterday just to touch up any paint slips and I drybrushed the skull, didn't see the point in uploading a photo of such minute changes; expect a photo in the next day or two...possibly tonight depending on how long I am at the gym with my best mate for


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey guys.

Small update for you all, I have finished drybrushing on two other walls and drybrushed the big skull and smaller skulls at the bottom; let me know what you think 

First the walls...

















And the skulls...

























Hope you like.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

The only reason I never got one of these is because I would never finish painting it. Props to you for actually doing so!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Sethis said:


> The only reason I never got one of these is because I would never finish painting it. Props to you for actually doing so!


Thanks man, I just hope I can get through it all without going slightly insane :laugh:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Got another update for you guys 

Just so you all know updates may not be as regular as they have been as I have work to do and painting for the army challenge. We shall see 

Got the basecoating done on those 2 sides today, hope you like.


















And 2 shots of all 4 walls...


















C&C welcome


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice work . Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good! Don't see anything that jumps out at me as needing attention so far as it is still a WIP. I wouldn't have the patience to work on a kit that big so kudos to you for that!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Love this peice of terrain...can't wait to get my hands on one for my Dark Angels. Great job.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys.

Almost finished those two walls today, just got some drybrushing to do and I will post pictures, most likely tomorrow 

Stay tuned...


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey guys, got an update for you!

Finally have 4 walls finished, about half of the entire first section done already 

When I took the photos I tried to take them with a white background, let me know if you think it improved the photo 

First 2 long shots...


















And 4 close ups of each panel...


































Anyway, hope you like; comments always appreciated


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Are you painting the panels the stone color as you go or did you do them all at once?

Looking good tho! The shrines look really nice. One thing I see if some of the metal work is shiner then the others.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> Are you painting the panels the stone color as you go or did you do them all at once?


I sprayed them a dark grey colour and I am drybrushing them as I go along 



djinn24 said:


> Looking good tho! The shrines look really nice. One thing I see if some of the metal work is shiner then the others.


Thanks! In person it isn't actually shinier or anything it's just the camera playing tricks


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I would suggest tacking it together (not glueing) painting the entire thing grey and do all the drybrushing at once to make sure it all matches and you will finish 70% of the model in one go.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah I was thinking about drybrushing it all but it takes ages and I haven't found the time to do it all in one sitting lol.

I may do it tomorrow if I get the chance. So much paint and drybrushing


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

What are you using to drybrush????


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> What are you using to drybrush????


For teh walls the big brush that came in the mega paint set. Doesn't seem great though :/


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Been focussing on my Iron Snakes for the past few days, so just to let you guys know don't expect another update until the weekend


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Looking great that man, the stone looks fab! 

Keep it up man


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Grins1878 said:


> Looking great that man, the stone looks fab!
> 
> Keep it up man


Cheers mate; the next time I get down to working on it I plan to finish all the walls, so a lot of drybrushing will be needed :shok:

For anyone who is interested, just updated my Iron Snakes log WITH PICTURES!!!!

Link is in my sig


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Really starting to come together nicely, sir. The skulls are looking especially sharp now. Just hurry up and finish it!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Cheers mate; I'm going as fast as I can :laugh:

Who rated this thread? Thanks to whoever did that


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey guys.

Long time no update!

I've been out of 40k for a while, and I am now moving house. I will be resuming this log as of when I move (within the next week or so). I have not painted in a couple of months, so I am slightly nervous about any lost skill or if I get the mixes wrong, but I'll manage!

Anyway, stay tuned, I plan to have the first piece finished by the end of the month


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice, I'll be looking forward to it .


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Nice, I'll be looking forward to it .


I'm glad 

It's currently staring at me from my shelf, teasing me that I can't start work on it for another week at least :ireful2:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Awesome man, looking forward to see this worked on again.


----------



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

Really impressive stuff mate, I may just get inspired to paint mine.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> Awesome man, looking forward to see this worked on again.


You and me both mate, can't wait to get started again 



Kaiden said:


> Really impressive stuff mate, I may just get inspired to paint mine.


Awesome! Glad my work can inspire others. If you do start it would be great to see your progress.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Bad news guys 

Not moving for another 3 weeks at least as the people who we are buying the house from didn't get planning permission for this extension, so now they have to apply for something and get it before we move. Otherwise we will have to find _a third_ house :ireful2:

This unfortunately means a longer wait till I start painting


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Unlucky man. Love what you've done so far though, so keep it up when you can 
+rep


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Unlucky man. Love what you've done so far though, so keep it up when you can
> +rep


Cheers mate; really wanna get started again. Too bad people are unreliable 

Cheers for the rep.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Really nice work so far, Ultra. I've always been tempted to buy the Fortress since it looks so badass, but always figured it'd be ungodly amounts of work to actually paint.

You, sir, have confirmed that! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Boc said:


> Really nice work so far, Ultra. I've always been tempted to buy the Fortress since it looks so badass, but always figured it'd be ungodly amounts of work to actually paint.
> 
> You, sir, have confirmed that! Keep up the good work!


Cheers mate, I definatly will  As soon as I move it'll be the first thing I unpack!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hello!

So, finally in the new house, so hopefully I can get painting soon!

However, I am doing a 5 week intensive level 3 personal training course which lasts 0900 to 1800 5 days a week, so time may be limited. Hopefully though I can make a slow start


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing you get back into the swing of this project. Good to hear you guys have finally settled in.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Looking forward to seeing you get back into the swing of this project. Good to hear you guys have finally settled in.


Cheers mate, it's about time to be honest!

very much looking forward to it. Hopefully still have my notes on how I painted it so I don't have to rediscover what to do :laugh:

A few bits broke off in the movement process, nothing fatal though. Just gotta find my paints, set my worktop up and find some time. Won't be this weekend I'm afraid as I'm on the bender for a mates birthday :biggrin: lol


----------

